

Popcorn Time Will Never Die - maximesalomon
http://torrentfreak.com/popcorn-time-shuts-down-then-gets-resurrected-by-yts-yify-140315/

======
ashray
This is just going to be terribly bad for the original authors and great for
everyone else. The MAFIAA will look to set a 'don't ever try this again' kind
of example and the original team will take the fall. Sort of like TPB all over
again :(

I downloaded a working Mac version (binary) from here:
[http://kemald.com/pt/popcorn.html](http://kemald.com/pt/popcorn.html)

Subtitles aren't working but I'm sure that's just a minor problem..

~~~
cettox
subtitles are now working, please download updated version
[http://kemald.com/pt/popcorn.html](http://kemald.com/pt/popcorn.html)

------
sevenminaya
Of course it will never die, that's the power of open source. Now that
everyone knows how it's done, there will be a lot of apps like this. Thanks to
them for taking the first step.

